# SpeedSolving July Championships



## Imsoosm (May 10, 2022)

Nobody has done this before, so I will host this!
*The SpeedSolving July Championships* unofficial competition will be held here!
(I originally named it Summer Championships but as there might be competitiors from the southern hemisphere I changed it to July)
The event will be from July 1 to July 31, and there will be:
*3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, clock, square-1, skewb, megaminx, pyraminx, 3x3 OH, 3BLD, 4BLD, 5 BLD, FMC*

_*Registration is free and there will be 25$ worth of gift cards for prizes, not yet determined how to split them. Huge thanks to @ender9994 for this!!!!*_

Register by posting which events you want to enter, and I'll enter you when I'm online. *Registration ends on June 24, 11:59 in your timezone!

No competitior limit! The more people the better!*

There will be:
*First round, second round, semi finals, and finals for 2x2-5x5, 3OH, megaminx, and pyraminx.

First round, semi finals, and finals for 6x6, 7x7, clock, square-1, skewb, and 3BLD.

Semi finals and finals for FMC, and finals for 4BLD and 5BLD.


First Round: top 75% people advance to next round
Second Round: top 50% (from the last round) advance to next round
Semi Final: top 25% advance to next round
Final: top 3 wins!*


Note that if not a lot of people register, this event will probably not be as big as it would be, and if only 1 or 2 people sign up for 4 and 5 BLD I will not host the event. The rounds also depend on the number of people signing up, so if there is 30 people in total who signed up, I would only have three rounds at most for the events.
Also, this will be a very big competition, so I might need another host to help me. If you are interested, please PM me!!

If there is popular demand on an unofficial event (eg. kilominx, 2OH, 2BLD), I will consider adding it.

You will need to post your times on this thread, no video is required, but if you have a video, then please put it on here! I will be ranking people with best singles, and best averages.

*Please be legitimate and honest about your times! If you are somehow caught cheating or faking times, you will be banned from the competition!!
You can time your solves on laptop or stackmat, whichever one you want. For easy cubes like 2x2, laptop would be faster than stackmat, but if you want to use a stackmat, no problem!*

Stay tuned for the exact dates for each event and rounds! Have fun!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 10, 2022)

I'm going to do 2-4, 3x3 oh, skewb and megaminx


----------



## fun at the joy (May 10, 2022)

I'll participate in all events.


----------



## Caden Fisher (May 10, 2022)

I’ll do 2x2-5x5, Square-1, Mega, Pyra, skewb, and 3oh


----------



## Garf (May 10, 2022)

3x3, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, Megaminx, 6, 7, and square-1


----------



## DynaXT (May 10, 2022)

I'll consider it


----------



## Timona (May 10, 2022)

Sign me up for 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3 OH, FMC


----------



## gsingh (May 10, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> _*Registration is free and there will be no prizes (unless I get a 15$ Cubicle gift card from the weekly competitions, but it isn't likely).*_


you can try to get the cubicle to sponsor it
also sign me up for 2-7, OH, pyra, mega, skewb, and sq-1
(i do think summer championships is a better name but its your choice, because i agree it might not make sense)
oh and ill help you organize this if you want


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 10, 2022)

Sign me up for Everything minus BLD


----------



## Imsoosm (May 11, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> I'm going to do 2-4, 3x3 oh, skewb and megaminx





fun at the joy said:


> I'll participate in all events.





Caden Fisher said:


> I’ll do 2x2-5x5, Square-1, Mega, Pyra, skewb, and 3oh





TheEpicCuber said:


> 3x3, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, Megaminx, 6, 7, and square-1





Timona said:


> Sign me up for 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3 OH, FMC





gsingh said:


> you can try to get the cubicle to sponsor it
> also sign me up for 2-7, OH, pyra, mega, skewb, and sq-1
> (i do think summer championships is a better name but its your choice, because i agree it might not make sense)
> oh and ill help you organize this if you want





baseballjello67 said:


> Sign me up for Everything minus BLD


All entered!

@gsingh we can chat in PM.


----------



## gsingh (May 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> All entered!
> 
> @gsingh we can chat in PM.


pm'ed you


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 11, 2022)

Can I do 2-5, OH, Squan, Pyra, Skewb, Mega, and Clock 
Thank you


----------



## Imsoosm (May 11, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Can I do 2-5, OH, Squan, Pyra, Skewb, Mega, and Clock
> Thank you


Entered!


----------



## gsingh (May 11, 2022)

Working on getting a sponsorship, TBD.


----------



## Cuber2s (May 11, 2022)

I'll sign up for 3x3 and OH


----------



## ender9994 (May 11, 2022)

I will sponsor $25 in gift cards for this competition. @Imsoosm feel free to split it up however you want (aka $25 to one random competitor, $5 to five different people, etc.)


----------



## Garf (May 11, 2022)

Maybe first goes to the person who wins in the most events. (I'll get destroyed, I know it...)


----------



## Imsoosm (May 11, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> I will sponsor $25 in gift cards for this competition. @Imsoosm feel free to split it up however you want (aka $25 to one random competitor, $5 to five different people, etc.)


Thank you so much for this!!! 



TheEpicCuber said:


> Maybe first goes to the person who wins in the most events. (I'll get destroyed, I know it...)


I'll try to come up with a fairer way of ranking, maybe I'll use Kinchranks...


----------



## Imsoosm (May 11, 2022)

We currently have 10 competitors, registration ends on June 24, a week before the start of the competition!


----------



## ShortStuff (May 11, 2022)

Can I sign up for 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, 4x4, Skewb, Pyra, And Mega, Thx
And if they get added 2x2OH and kilo
If you need help I'll consider hosting instead tho


----------



## hyn (May 11, 2022)

Can I sign up for 2-4, OH, BLD, FMC, pyra and mega?


----------



## DynaXT (May 11, 2022)

Ok, I'll do it, everything except 6, 7, 4BLD, and 5BLD


----------



## Imsoosm (May 11, 2022)

ShortStuff said:


> Can I sign up for 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, 4x4, Skewb, Pyra, And Mega, Thx
> And if they get added 2x2OH and kilo
> If you need help I'll consider hosting instead tho


Entered!
Thanks for the help, I'll add you in the conversation of me and gsingh


----------



## Imsoosm (May 11, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Can I sign up for 2-4, OH, BLD, FMC, pyra and mega?





DynaXT said:


> Ok, I'll do it, everything except 6, 7, 4BLD, and 5BLD


Both entered!

@hydynn are you only doing 3BLD? Or 4BLD and 5BLD as well?


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 11, 2022)

I'll do 2-5 and OH


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 11, 2022)

I'll do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, pyraminx, and clock, and 3x3 OH


----------



## bulkocuber (May 11, 2022)

I'd like to do 2-5, OH, 3BLD, mega
Can I add events if I buy a new puzzle or learn a new event before June 24?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 11, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> I'll do 2-5 and OH





Abram Grimsley said:


> I'll do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, pyraminx, and clock, and 3x3 OH





bulkocuber said:


> I'd like to do 2-5, OH, 3BLD, mega
> Can I add events if I buy a new puzzle or learn a new event before June 24?


All entered! We now have 16 competitiors!!

@bulkocuber you can buy a new puzzle, but it has to have popular demand for me to enter the event. You can vote in the poll, or say which non-WCA events you want here. I'll probably make top three poll choices enter the competition.


----------



## bulkocuber (May 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> All entered! We now have 16 competitiors!!
> 
> @bulkocuber you can buy a new puzzle, but it has to have popular demand for me to enter the event. You can vote in the poll, or say which non-WCA events you want here. I'll probably make top three poll choices enter the competition.


Sorry I didn't word it very well. By new puzzle I meant WCA puzzle that I don't have yet. If I somehow get a 7x7 (or something else) can I compete in that event (even though I said that I'm only going to do 2-5 OH BLD mega)? That's what I meant, sorry again.


----------



## gsingh (May 11, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Sorry I didn't word it very well. By new puzzle I meant WCA puzzle that I don't have yet. If I somehow get a 7x7 (or something else) can I compete in that event (even though I said that I'm only going to do 2-5 OH BLD mega)? That's what I meant, sorry again.


yes, you can


----------



## j727s (May 11, 2022)

i will join with 3x3, 2x2 and pyraminx (and mirror blocks if its added)


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 11, 2022)

I'll also do mirror blocks if it is added


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 11, 2022)

ill participate in 2x2-7x7, skewb, clock, pyra, megaminx, 3x3 OH, square-1 thanks for creating a cool event!


----------



## U3cubing (May 11, 2022)

I’ll do 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 3x3 OH, megaminx pyraminx, skewb, and clock.


----------



## gsingh (May 11, 2022)

J727S said:


> i will join with 3x3, 2x2 and pyraminx (and mirror blocks if its added)





Poorcuber09 said:


> ill participate in 2x2-7x7, skewb, clock, pyra, megaminx, 3x3 OH, square-1 thanks for creating a cool event!





Travelingyoyokid said:


> I’ll do 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 3x3 OH, megaminx pyraminx, skewb, and clock.


entered


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 11, 2022)

I can also help organize if you want.


----------



## U3cubing (May 11, 2022)

Casting my vote for 2x2 blind.


----------



## gsingh (May 11, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I can also help organize if you want.


check your pm's


----------



## gsingh (May 12, 2022)

We are planning to live stream finals and possibly also semi-finals! Is anyone willing to commentate? (Will be live streamed on either twitch or youtube, whatever is more convenient to you guys.)


----------



## U3cubing (May 12, 2022)

gsingh said:


> We are planning to live stream finals and possibly also semi-finals! Is anyone willing to commentate? (Will be live streamed on either twitch or youtube, whatever is more convenient to you guys.)


I’m a commentator as a job. I may be able to.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 12, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## U3cubing (May 12, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> I’m a commentator as a job. I may be able to.


Depending on schedule.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 12, 2022)

Mirror blocks will definitely be added guys, I'm going to end the poll on June 17, a week before the end of registrations so I can inform you guys before the start.


----------



## hyn (May 12, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Both entered!
> 
> @hydynn are you only doing 3BLD? Or 4BLD and 5BLD as well?


just 3bld


----------



## Imsoosm (May 12, 2022)

hydynn said:


> just 3bld


Ok, entered


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 12, 2022)

gsingh said:


> We are planning to live stream finals and possibly also semi-finals! Is anyone willing to commentate? (Will be live streamed on either twitch or youtube, whatever is more convenient to you guys.)


I would but my internet is a literal potato till i get fiber


----------



## silunar (May 13, 2022)

I'll do 3x3 and 2x2


----------



## gsingh (May 13, 2022)

silunar said:


> I'll do 3x3 and 2x2


entered


----------



## Imsoosm (May 14, 2022)

There's one person who voted in the poll for Others, can you please specify what event do you want?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 15, 2022)

To all people who are competing, 
Please say if you want to compete in mirror blocks. I (and the other hosts) will enter mirror blocks under your event.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 15, 2022)

dont have one but will get one before july. Will compete!


----------



## Smart_Cat19 (May 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Nobody has done this before, so I will host this!
> *The SpeedSolving July Championships* unofficial competition will be held here!
> (I originally named it Summer Championships but as there might be competitiors from the southern hemisphere I changed it to July)
> The event will be from July 1 to July 31, and there will be:
> ...





Imsoosm said:


> Nobody has done this before, so I will host this!
> *The SpeedSolving July Championships* unofficial competition will be held here!
> (I originally named it Summer Championships but as there might be competitiors from the southern hemisphere I changed it to July)
> The event will be from July 1 to July 31, and there will be:
> ...


Hello! I will do 2x2 - 4x4, skewb, pyraminx, megaminx, and 3x3 OH.
Also can competitors change their mind about certain events? (adding events, getting rid of them)


----------



## Jacobcuber (May 16, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Nobody has done this before, so I will host this!
> *The SpeedSolving July Championships* unofficial competition will be held here!
> (I originally named it Summer Championships but as there might be competitiors from the southern hemisphere I changed it to July)
> The event will be from July 1 to July 31, and there will be:
> ...


Sing


Imsoosm said:


> Nobody has done this before, so I will host this!
> *The SpeedSolving July Championships* unofficial competition will be held here!
> (I originally named it Summer Championships but as there might be competitiors from the southern hemisphere I changed it to July)
> The event will be from July 1 to July 31, and there will be:
> ...


sign me up for 2x2 and 3x3 please


----------



## Imsoosm (May 16, 2022)

Smart_Cat19 said:


> Hello! I will do 2x2 - 4x4, skewb, pyraminx, megaminx, and 3x3 OH.
> Also can competitors change their mind about certain events? (adding events, getting rid of them)





Jacobcuber said:


> Sing
> 
> sign me up for 2x2 and 3x3 please


Both entered!
@Smart_Cat19 You can, but you have to tell me before registration ends so that I can remove it before the competition starts.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 16, 2022)

gsingh said:


> We are planning to live stream finals and possibly also semi-finals! Is anyone willing to commentate? (Will be live streamed on either twitch or youtube, whatever is more convenient to you guys.)


I might be able to, but idk if it will fly. And I only have 200 subs, so it would be a bit but not the best for getting it out there

Can I enter 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, skewb, megaminx, pyraminx, 3x3 OH, and mirror blocks.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 16, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> I might be able to, but idk if it will fly. And I only have 200 subs, so it would be a bit but not the best for getting it out there
> 
> Can I enter 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, skewb, megaminx, pyraminx, 3x3 OH, and mirror blocks.


Entered! 
200 subs is a lot imo


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 16, 2022)

I'll do mirror blocks, please. 
I said this already but I'm not sure if you saw it. So just wanted to make sure.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Entered!
> 200 subs is a lot imo


Lol, but if you want more views ask @CornerTwisted he he 500 subs


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Entered!
> 200 subs is a lot imo


thanks


----------



## Imsoosm (May 17, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I'll do mirror blocks, please.
> I said this already but I'm not sure if you saw it. So just wanted to make sure.


Sorry, I've entered you now.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Sorry, I've entered you now.


Thanks


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (May 17, 2022)

Sign me up for 2x2,3x3,4x4, prya 2x2 bld and 2x2 oh


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (May 17, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Sign me up for 2x2,3x3,4x4, prya 2x2 bld and 2x2 oh


i missed the registration for a comp in Singapore, my home, and im disappointed cause there finally was a comp in Singapore in a long time


----------



## Timona (May 17, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> i missed the registration for a comp in Singapore, my home, and im disappointed cause there finally was a comp in Singapore in a long time


When was the last comp there? The last comp here was 2019


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (May 17, 2022)

Can I do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, pyraminx, megaminx, OH ? 
Thank you very much for this !


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (May 17, 2022)

The previous comp before Covid was in 2019, then they decided to have a June comp this year. I missed out, so yeah have to wait for the next one again


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (May 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> When was the last comp there? The last comp here was 2019


Not only that, I live in Singapore, one of the worlds most hardest education, and I also go to the top school, so yea I’m stressed


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Entered!
> 200 subs is a lot imo


What do you mean by live stream?? how?


----------



## U3cubing (May 18, 2022)

Let me know if you have any updates on the live stream commentary.


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 18, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> What do you mean by live stream?? how?


they are probably goping to have some people join like a discord call during when they are competing for commentary and such, it'll probably depend on how fast the solvers average but thats what ive seen happen before.


----------



## Aalbino (May 18, 2022)

I want to do 3x3x3 Rubik's cube and mirror cube


----------



## U3cubing (May 18, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> they are probably goping to have some people join like a discord call during when they are competing for commentary and such, it'll probably depend on how fast the solvers average but thats what ive seen happen before.


I’m not on discord, so YouTube would be a better option for me.


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 18, 2022)

I’ll do 2x2, 3x3, and Pyraminx. I voted for 2x2 OH and other. The other is the ball cube. Will post a picture later for everyone to know.


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 18, 2022)

By the way I am in US Central Time.


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 19, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> I’m not on discord, so YouTube would be a better option for me.


it will probably be streamed on the platform YT or Twitch, but when the solve commentary is happening it will most likely be in a discord call with camera


----------



## Ayce (May 19, 2022)

I'll do 2x2-4x4, *clock*, skewb, pyra, square-1, 3BLD FMC MBLD OH. Thanks for hosting this!


----------



## Imsoosm (May 19, 2022)

CAPTAINVALPO96 said:


> I’ll do 2x2, 3x3, and Pyraminx. I voted for 2x2 OH and other. The other is the ball cube. Will post a picture later for everyone to know.





Ayce said:


> I'll do 2x2-4x4, *clock*, skewb, pyra, square-1, 3BLD FMC MBLD OH. Thanks for hosting this!


Both entered!


----------



## Imsoosm (May 19, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> Can I do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, pyraminx, megaminx, OH ?
> Thank you very much for this !





Aalbino said:


> I want to do 3x3x3 Rubik's cube and mirror cube





SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Sign me up for 2x2,3x3,4x4, prya 2x2 bld and 2x2 oh


I forgot to post, you guys are entered as well! 
@SpeedCubing RDJ 2bld and 2oh are only confirmed to be entered after the poll ends, because I will be choosing three most popular votes.


----------



## U3cubing (May 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I forgot to post, you guys are entered as well!


Are you thinking discord for the commentary?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 19, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> Are you thinking discord for the commentary?


I can't use discord or youtube or twitch and that stuff, you'll have to ask @gsingh and the other hosts for that.


----------



## gsingh (May 19, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> Are you thinking discord for the commentary?


a discord call or a google meet (zoom?), depending on what you guy's want. will be streamed live probably on youtube


----------



## U3cubing (May 19, 2022)

gsingh said:


> a discord call or a google meet (zoom?), depending on what you guy's want. will be streamed live probably on youtube


Google meets would be better for me, Zoom maxes out at 45 minutes for call with more then two people without the pro membership.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 19, 2022)

We should do YT stream (obv) and maybe Zoom and we can end the call every few mins and then restart (I guess?)


----------



## U3cubing (May 19, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> We should do YT stream (obv) and maybe Zoom and we can end the call every few mins and then restart (I guess?)


We could just add and kick people when it’s their turn.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 19, 2022)

True


----------



## gsingh (May 19, 2022)

nah zoom isnt the way to go because of the 45 min limit. google meets is better


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 19, 2022)

ok.


----------



## Aalbino (May 19, 2022)

I am not having timer and stackmat ,is it a problem ?


----------



## Twisted Cubing (May 19, 2022)

Sign me up for 2x2, 3x3 and pyraminx


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (May 19, 2022)

I do not know if I can do Google meets . I just use a phone , so I do Google meet and use the timer on one phone ?


----------



## Aalbino (May 19, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> I do not know if I can do Google meets . I just use a phone , so I do Google meet and use the timer on one phone


Then can I use laptop for Google meet and timer in my phone


----------



## Smart_Cat19 (May 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Both entered!
> @Smart_Cat19 You can, but you have to tell me before registration ends so that I can remove it before the competition starts.


okay!


----------



## gruuby (May 22, 2022)

Sign me up for everything except blind events and fmc


----------



## Imsoosm (May 22, 2022)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Sign me up for everything except blind events and fmc


Entered! So I'm taking that you want mirror blocks as well?


----------



## gruuby (May 22, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Entered! So I'm taking that you want mirror blocks as well?


mhm!


----------



## RisingShinx (May 22, 2022)

Please can i do 3x3 only. Thank you


----------



## weatherman223 (May 22, 2022)

I'll participate in all events!


----------



## CFOP INC (May 22, 2022)

I will do 3x3 sq1 4x4 and OH.


----------



## CornerTwisted (May 22, 2022)

I'll do everything but 345BLD+MultiBLD


----------



## CFOP INC (May 22, 2022)

Also I should mention if I do not make it means I am at work.


----------



## Timona (May 23, 2022)

Could you sign me up for Skewb also?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> Could you sign me up for Skewb also?


Sure!


----------



## Imsoosm (May 24, 2022)

CornerTwisted said:


> I'll do everything but 345BLD+MultiBLD





CFOP INC said:


> I will do 3x3 sq1 4x4 and OH.





weatherman223 said:


> I'll participate in all events!





CuberDawnF2L said:


> Please can i do 3x3 only. Thank you


All entered!


----------



## Imsoosm (May 24, 2022)

*Important notice to everyone:
You can solve on laptop or stackmat, whichever one you like (laptop would be much faster than stackmat).*


----------



## U3cubing (May 24, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> *Important notice to everyone:
> You can solve on laptop or stackmat, whichever one you like (laptop would be much faster than stackmat).*


Why would laptop be faster?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 24, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> Why would laptop be faster?


For example if you get a four mover, doing it on stackmat would at most give you 0.4-0.5. (unless you're zayn khanani)
Doing it on laptop does not require the picking up the cube. If you gave me the WR scramble on laptop, I can sub-0.2 it.


----------



## Timona (May 24, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> For example if you get a four mover, doing it on stackmat would at most give you 0.4-0.5. (unless you're zayn khanani)
> Doing it on laptop does not require the picking up the cube. If you gave me the WR scramble on laptop, I can sub-0.2 it.


When I use my laptop I always pick up the cube...


----------



## Imsoosm (May 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> When I use my laptop I always pick up the cube...


Yeah, in cstimer you can use the two ctrl buttons as the pads of the stackmat, and you can pick up your cube, but I'm afraid of smashing my keyboard


----------



## Anto (May 24, 2022)

Hello  
I would like to do all events except clock and square-1 please


----------



## Imsoosm (May 24, 2022)

Anto said:


> Hello
> I would like to do all events except clock and square-1 please


Entered! Do you want 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5 blindfolded as well?


----------



## Anto (May 24, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Entered! Do you want 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5 blindfolded as well?


Yes please


----------



## Llewelys (May 24, 2022)

Hi! I'd like to enter as well
3x3, 4x4, 5x5
OH
3bld, 4bld, 5bld


----------



## Imsoosm (May 24, 2022)

Llewelys said:


> Hi! I'd like to enter as well
> 3x3, 4x4, 5x5
> OH
> 3bld, 4bld, 5bld


Entered!


----------



## traincubes (May 24, 2022)

2x2, 3x3, 5x5, pyra, megaminx pls


----------



## Imsoosm (May 26, 2022)

traincubes said:


> 2x2, 3x3, 5x5, pyra, megaminx pls


Sorry, I was at max posts yesterday so I didn't reply. You are entered now!


----------



## gsingh (May 26, 2022)

Could you please respond if you are competing in Mirror Blocks?


----------



## Isaiah Scott (May 26, 2022)

I will do 3,2,4,5,6,7, oh pyra and mega and if kilominx and mirror cube get out in I will go those too


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Jun 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Entered!


Will u you enter mine? Events 2-7 OH, pyraminx Megaminx and kilominx and mirror blocks if their put in


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 4, 2022)

Isaiah The Scott said:


> Will u you enter mine? Events 2-7 OH, pyraminx Megaminx and kilominx and mirror blocks if their put in


Oh so sorry, I saw your message when I was at max posts, and then I forgot. You are entered now!!


----------



## Justincubes (Jun 4, 2022)

I will do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 OH, 2x2 OH if it is added and 2BLD if it is added


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Jun 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Oh so sorry, I saw your message when I was at max posts, and then I forgot. You are entered now!!


Thanks!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 4, 2022)

Hi, can I change my events, sign me up for 2x2, 3x3, square one, skewb, 2x2 OH and 2x2 bld and pryaminx


----------



## Timona (Jun 4, 2022)

Timona said:


> Sign me up for 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3 OH, FMC


Could you add Skewb and Megaminx as well?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 5, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Hi, can I change my events, sign me up for 2x2, 3x3, square one, skewb, 2x2 OH and 2x2 bld and pryaminx





Timona said:


> Could you add Skewb and Megaminx as well?


Changed and added both!


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jun 5, 2022)

I am gonna participate in 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 3x3 OH, 3BLD, FMC
And if these events are added then I will participating in those too - 2x2 BLD, 2x2 OH, 4x4 OH.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 5, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> I am gonna participate in 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 3x3 OH, 3BLD, FMC
> And if these events are added then I will participating in those too - 2x2 BLD, 2x2 OH, 4x4 OH.





Justincubes said:


> I will do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 OH, 2x2 OH if it is added and 2BLD if it is added


Both added!


----------



## Justincubes (Jun 5, 2022)

Actually, I want to also try FMC. Could you change my entry?


----------



## DistanceRunner25 (Jun 5, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Nobody has done this before, so I will host this!
> *The SpeedSolving July Championships* unofficial competition will be held here!
> (I originally named it Summer Championships but as there might be competitiors from the southern hemisphere I changed it to July)
> The event will be from July 1 to July 31, and there will be:
> ...


Hi! I'll compete in every event. Is there a discord server for the competition? If not I'd suggest making one to help the competition run smoother and so more people can be notified. Thanks for hosting!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 6, 2022)

Justincubes said:


> Actually, I want to also try FMC. Could you change my entry?


I'll add it to your other events.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 6, 2022)

DistanceRunner25 said:


> Hi! I'll compete in every event. Is there a discord server for the competition? If not I'd suggest making one to help the competition run smoother and so more people can be notified. Thanks for hosting!


Since I can't use discord, I'll ask @baseballjello67 @gsingh @ShortStuff if they can open discord. You are entered also.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 6, 2022)

i also have discord


there's a nigelthecuber server that i created a while ago


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Jun 6, 2022)

Hi, I am not sure that you responded to my reply of signing up. anyway, I thought I would do it again:
Please sign me up for 3x3, 2x2, pyra.
Thanks


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 6, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> Hi, I am not sure that you responded to my reply of signing up. anyway, I thought I would do it again:
> Please sign me up for 3x3, 2x2, pyra.
> Thanks


You are signed up!


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 6, 2022)

put me in for 2, 3, skewb, and oh


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 6, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'll ask @baseballjello67 if they can open discord.


I'll make one.

EDIT: https://discord.gg/b4k2ZXN9


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 6, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> put me in for 2, 3, skewb, and oh


You're in!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 7, 2022)

Added a new event, 2x2 FMC. Vote if you want to join! 
*Rules:
1. You get 15 minutes to find the shortest solution you can. 
2. The most cubes you can use are two 2x2s. 
3. PM your solutions to me (I'll post my solves here, only the movecount, and after everyone submitted to me their times I can post my solutions if anyone doubts my movecount)
4. Rest is same as normal FMC. If you do not finish in 15 minutes, your result will be a DNF. 
5. No using solvers. You also can't search up algs during this time. (That'll just be cheating)*

Note that I can't make sure if you actually completed in 15 minutes or not, so you guys will have to be honest.


----------



## Justincubes (Jun 8, 2022)

Can I actually not do 2bld please, I feel like I am too slow at memorizing for it


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 8, 2022)

Justincubes said:


> Can I actually not do 2bld please, I feel like I am too slow at memorizing for it


Sure! It's actually fine if you are slow, but it's your choice. I'll remove it from your list.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 8, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Added a new event, 2x2 FMC. Vote if you want to join!
> *Rules:
> 1. You get 15 minutes to find the shortest solution you can.
> 2. The most cubes you can use are two 2x2s.
> ...


pls add 2FMC for me


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 8, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Added a new event, 2x2 FMC. Vote if you want to join!
> *Rules:
> 1. You get 15 minutes to find the shortest solution you can.
> 2. The most cubes you can use are two 2x2s.
> ...


I'll do 2x2 fmc. I've never done fmc so, I'll try with 2x2 first


----------



## Anto (Jun 13, 2022)

Hey, is it possible to know how many people registered so far ?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 13, 2022)

Anto said:


> Hey, is it possible to know how many people registered so far ?


Sure! There are 41 registered competitors as of now.


----------



## Anto (Jun 13, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Sure! There are 41 registered competitors as of now.


Oh, nice ! And may I ask how many we are in big blinds ?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 13, 2022)

Anto said:


> Oh, nice ! And may I ask how many we are in big blinds ?


Unfortunately not a lot. 5 people from both 4BLD and 5BLD, however I will keep the event as there are enough people to have a podium. (I originally said I'm going to remove events with only 3 or less competitors, so yeah)


----------



## Anto (Jun 13, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Unfortunately not a lot. 5 people from both 4BLD and 5BLD, however I will keep the event as there are enough people to have a podium. (I originally said I'm going to remove events with only 3 or less competitors, so yeah)


You may have some more soon


----------



## Arheit (Jun 13, 2022)

Heyo, i'm going to register for 3bld, 4bld and 5bld!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 13, 2022)

Arheit said:


> Heyo, i'm going to register for 3bld, 4bld and 5bld!


You're entered!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jun 13, 2022)

I'll sign up for 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4 please.


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

I’ll consider

And put basically everything


----------



## Arheit (Jun 14, 2022)

I'll also participate in 4x4 OH if that gets added


----------



## Daleth' (Jun 14, 2022)

I'll do 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, megaminx, 3bld, 4bld, 5bld, fmc


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 14, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I'll sign up for 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4 please.





Arheit said:


> I'll also participate in 4x4 OH if that gets added





Daleth' said:


> I'll do 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, megaminx, 3bld, 4bld, 5bld, fmc


You guys are all entered!
@BalsaCuber after you're finished considering, just tell me what events you want.


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jun 14, 2022)

I’m probably not going to do it but I’ll have to ask mom


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 14, 2022)

BalsaCuber said:


> I’m probably not going to do it but I’ll have to ask mom


It's online, and you don't have to record your solves.


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jun 14, 2022)

I still have to let my mom know


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jun 14, 2022)

What Tim is the competition


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jun 14, 2022)

BalsaCuber said:


> What Tim is the competition


I mean time


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 14, 2022)

BalsaCuber said:


> I mean time


You can edit posts, you know.
There will be a due date for each round, I'll tell you when the round starts. You can submit your times anytime through that period, but when the due date is reached you can no longer send me your results.


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jun 14, 2022)

Ok


----------



## CT-6666 (Jun 14, 2022)

Hello
I would like to sign up for nxn 2 up to 6, mega, fmc, oh and 3x3 blind if that is good.


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jun 14, 2022)

I'll sign up for 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, and Pyraminx. Also 2x2 OH if it's included.


----------



## Arheit (Jun 16, 2022)

Suggestion: Maybe you can edit the first post to add the current number of participants for each event?


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 16, 2022)

i wanna do kilominx

pls add it?

what i will sign up for is 3x3 and FMC


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jun 17, 2022)

Can you add 3x3 OH too for me please?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jun 17, 2022)

I’ll do 2x2, 3x3, Clock, Skewb, Pyraminx, and SQ-1!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 17, 2022)

CT-6666 said:


> Hello
> I would like to sign up for nxn 2 up to 6, mega, fmc, oh and 3x3 blind if that is good.





BalsaCuber said:


> I'll sign up for 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, and Pyraminx. Also 2x2 OH if it's included.





LukasCubes said:


> i wanna do kilominx
> 
> pls add it?
> 
> what i will sign up for is 3x3 and FMC





SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Can you add 3x3 OH too for me please?





Clock_Enthusiast said:


> I’ll do 2x2, 3x3, Clock, Skewb, Pyraminx, and SQ-1!


All entered and added!


Arheit said:


> Suggestion: Maybe you can edit the first post to add the current number of participants for each event?


That's a good idea, but you may have to wait a while because I have to pull up all the information.


----------



## hyn (Jun 17, 2022)

Can u add 2x2 FMC for me?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 17, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Can u add 2x2 FMC for me?


Added!


----------



## Timona (Jun 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> Sign me up for 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3 OH, FMC


Maybe add Megaminx and Skewb to this list, thanks


----------



## Paradox4 (Jun 17, 2022)

Hi I'll do 2x2 through 6x6, pyraminx, and megaminx.


----------



## SunnyCubing (Jun 18, 2022)

I Only Want to join 3x3 and 4x4


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 18, 2022)

Paradox4 said:


> Hi I'll do 2x2 through 6x6, pyraminx, and megaminx.





SunnyCubing said:


> I Only Want to join 3x3 and 4x4


Entered!


----------



## SunnyCubing (Jun 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Entered!


Yay


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Jun 19, 2022)

Add 2x2 fmc for me, thanks


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 19, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> Add 2x2 fmc for me, thanks


Same here


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Jun 19, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Same here


Love your channel lol


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 19, 2022)

Alright guys, a lot of people voted for events in the poll, so I'm going to add every non-WCA event in here. Just tell me which events you want to be added into your list.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 19, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> Love your channel lol


thank u


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Jun 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Alright guys, a lot of people voted for events in the poll, so I'm going to add every non-WCA event in here. Just tell me which events you want to be added into your list.


I will do 2x2 OH aswell


----------



## Anto (Jun 20, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Alright guys, a lot of people voted for events in the poll, so I'm going to add every non-WCA event in here. Just tell me which events you want to be added into your list.


Niceeee 
So I would like to do 2x2 BLD, 2x2 FMC, 2x2 OH, feet, 4x4 OH and kilominx please ^^ 
(Sadly I have no mirror blocks cube )
Thanks youuu


----------



## ronjaaa (Jun 20, 2022)

I would like to do 2x2 and 3x3!


----------



## maxmadrzyk (Jun 23, 2022)

I'll do everything, except 7x7


----------



## maxmadrzyk (Jun 23, 2022)

maxmadrzyk said:


> I'll do everything, except 7x7


I will also try mirror blocks


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 23, 2022)

maxmadrzyk said:


> I will also try mirror blocks





ronjaaa said:


> I would like to do 2x2 and 3x3!


You are both entered!
Everybody registration ends in 1 day 4 hours!!


----------



## gsingh (Jun 24, 2022)

@gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk 
Message to all the competitors! 
Registration closes at midnight tomorrow (in your time zone). Kilominx, Mirror Blocks, 2x2 OH, 2 BLD, 2x2 FMC, 4x4 OH, and 3x3 Wih Feet have been added. If anyone wants to sign up for those, the time is now! 

Some important things to know:
-There will be a google form for time submission, *SO DO NOT SUBMIT YOUR TIMES IN THIS THREAD.*

-This comp will not be live streamed (maybe the winter champs will?). Instead, for finals, you will need to submit a video.

-2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3 OH, 2x2 OH, Mirror Blocks, Clock, Square-1, Skewb, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Kilominx will have 4 rounds each : First Round, Second Round, Semi-Finals, and Finals.

-2x2 BLD, 3x3 BLD, 4x4 OH, and 2x2 FMC will have 3 rounds each : First Round, Second round, and Finals.

-6x6, 7x7, 4x4 BLD, 5x5 BLD, 3x3 FMC, and 3x3 WF will have 2 rounds each : First Round, and Finals.

Keep in mind that 2x2 FMC, 4x4 OH, 2x2 OH, 2x2 BLD, Kilominx, and 3x3 With Feet might be removed due to having less than 5 competitors each.

Comp starts July First! Scrambles and Google Form for time submission will be posted here on July First, along with a complete Competition Schedule (that might get here earlier).

If anyone wants to add or remove any events, you have a little over 24 hours. 

Reply to this thread if you have any questions.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 24, 2022)

maxmadrzyk said:


> I'll do everything, except 7x7





maxmadrzyk said:


> I will also try mirror blocks


entered!


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 24, 2022)

I’ll add 2bld, 2oh, 4oh, and 2x2 FMC, and remove 6x6 since mine has exploded completely


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> @gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk
> Message to all the competitors!
> Registration closes at midnight tomorrow (in your time zone). Kilominx, Mirror Blocks, 2x2 OH, 2 BLD, 2x2 FMC, 4x4 OH, and 3x3 Wih Feet have been added. If anyone wants to sign up for those, the time is now!
> 
> ...


Put me on 2BLD


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 24, 2022)

When will the different rounds take place?


----------



## gsingh (Jun 24, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> When will the different rounds take place?


The exact dates haven't been decided yet, but me or one of the other hosts will post a schedule here later.
On an unrelated note, you haven't signed up. (unless me or the other hosts missed it?) Would you like to?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> The exact dates haven't been decided yet, but me or one of the other hosts will post a schedule here later.
> On an unrelated note, you haven't signed up. (unless me or the other hosts missed it?) Would you like to?


I haven’t been super active on the forums recently, but I guess I’ll sign up for all events except 4BLD and 5BLD. I might not have time to do all of the events, if that’s okay. Otherwise, I’ll choose fewer events to sign up for.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 24, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> I haven’t been super active on the forums recently, but I guess I’ll sign up for all events except 4BLD and 5BLD. I might not have time to do all of the events, if that’s okay. Otherwise, I’ll choose fewer events to sign up for.


That's ok. Entered!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 24, 2022)

Add 2x2 OH and 2x2 FMC for me


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jun 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> There will be a google form for time submission, *SO DO NOT SUBMIT YOUR TIMES IN THIS THREAD.*


Do you have to download the form?


----------



## gsingh (Jun 24, 2022)

BalsaCuber said:


> Do you have to download the form?


no


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jun 24, 2022)

ok


----------



## DUDECUBER (Jun 24, 2022)

I'll do 3x3, 2x2, and skewb


----------



## Aalbino (Jun 26, 2022)

gsingh said:


> @gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk
> Message to all the competitors!
> Registration closes at midnight tomorrow (in your time zone). Kilominx, Mirror Blocks, 2x2 OH, 2 BLD, 2x2 FMC, 4x4 OH, and 3x3 Wih Feet have been added. If anyone wants to sign up for those, the time is now!
> 
> ...


I want to join 3x3 and mirror cube


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 28, 2022)

Aalbino said:


> I want to join 3x3 and mirror cube


I'm afraid you're too late, Aalbino. Sorry


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 28, 2022)

Could I do 2x2, 3x3, 5x5, skewb, pyra, and OH? Possibly kilo too. Thanks!


----------



## gruuby (Jun 28, 2022)

Hyperion said:


> Could I do 2x2, 3x3, 5x5, skewb, pyra, and OH? Possibly kilo too. Thanks!


registration ended a few days ago


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 28, 2022)

k


----------



## gsingh (Jun 28, 2022)

Hyperion said:


> k


There will be another championship in nov-dec you can join then.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 28, 2022)

gsingh said:


> @gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk
> Message to all the competitors!
> Registration closes at midnight tomorrow (in your time zone). Kilominx, Mirror Blocks, 2x2 OH, 2 BLD, 2x2 FMC, 4x4 OH, and 3x3 Wih Feet have been added. If anyone wants to sign up for those, the time is now!
> 
> ...


what do you mean by full Schedule does it have all the end dates cause im out of town for 4th of july weekend


----------



## gsingh (Jun 28, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> what do you mean by full Schedule does it have all the end dates cause im out of town for 4th of july weekend


You will have multiple days to submit round 1 times, don't worry.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 28, 2022)

gsingh said:


> You will have multiple days to submit round 1 times, don't worry.


ok phew


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 1, 2022)

um so If I want to get them done before I leave what time is it going to be posted


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jul 1, 2022)

YAY!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 1, 2022)

*Unfortunately, the following events will have to be removed due to lack of competitiors. Comp starts in 90 minutes!!

2x2 FMC, 2x2 OH, 2x2 BLD, 4x4 OH, Kilominx, and 3x3 Feet*


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 1, 2022)

Could I remove, 5x5, Clock, Mega, Skewb, and Pyra from my registration please?

EDIT: just read in an earlier post that i only have 24 hours from june 23 to change my events.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 1, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Could I remove, 5x5, Clock, Mega, Skewb, and Pyra from my registration please?


no, since registration already closed, but just dont compete in those events if you dont want to


----------



## gsingh (Jul 1, 2022)

@gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk 

*COMP STARTS NOW!!*
Alight everyone, here is a comp website. All of the info can be found there.
Scrambles are on the website, as well as the google form for time submission.
Any questions, pls reply to this thread.
Round 1 Times Due 7/7/2022, 12:00 PM PST. Don't Be late!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 1, 2022)

*Head of Organizers - @Imsoosm 
Organizers- @baseballjello67 @gsingh @ShortStuff

GIFT CARD DONATOR!! - @ender9994 


Also, gift cards/awards will be given by KinchRanks!*


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 1, 2022)

I don't know if I'm blind but there don't seem to be FMC scrambles on the website.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 1, 2022)

@gsingh 

Please add FMC scrambles


----------



## gsingh (Jul 1, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I don't know if I'm blind but there don't seem to be FMC scrambles on the website.


fixed, thanks


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 1, 2022)

Also, aren't BLD, FMC, 6x6, and 7x7 only supposed to be 3 scrambles or is the 5 intentional?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 1, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Also, aren't BLD, FMC, 6x6, and 7x7 only supposed to be 3 scrambles or is the 5 intentional?


Just use the first three.

*Please post your averages, not each individual time, in the form. That was a mistake.*


----------



## gsingh (Jul 1, 2022)

also the 2x2 scrams are kinda ez
that was not intentional, i promise


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 1, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Please post your averages, not each individual time, in the form.



Am I allowed to say the average and then times in parentheses? E.g. 10.00 (10.01, 15.67, 9.99, 10.00, 6.79)


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 1, 2022)

Also there's no section for clock on the result form.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 1, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Am I allowed to say the average and then times in parentheses? E.g. 10.00 (10.01, 15.67, 9.99, 10.00, 6.79)


Just say the average please.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 1, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Also there's no section for clock on the result form.


@gsingh


----------



## gsingh (Jul 1, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> @gsingh


fixed


----------



## gsingh (Jul 1, 2022)

GUYS PLS POST AVERAGES NOT INDIVIDUAL TIMES
@BalsaCuber , pls resubmit your times


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jul 1, 2022)

ok


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jul 1, 2022)

Once I posted my single times I deleted them. what do I do gsingh?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 1, 2022)

ill give you an older version of the results doc that has your times on it. calculate your averages then submit them








Copy of Speedsolving July Championships R1 - July 1, 12:17 PM


Results Timestamp,Email Address,Speedsolving Forum Username,2x2,3x3,4x4,5x5,6x6,7x7,3x3 OH,Megaminx,Pyraminx,Square-1,Skewb,3x3 Bld,4x4 Bld,5x5 Bld,3x3 FMC,Mirror Blocks, 7/1/2022 11:50:03,[email protected],baseballjello67,2.04,10.9,59.35,1:44.65,3:51.42,5:39.29,25.53,2:49.49,7.12,59.39,...




docs.google.com


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jul 1, 2022)

ok


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jul 1, 2022)

Times resubmitted


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 1, 2022)

I’m not too comfortable with giving out my email—is there another way that I could submit my results?


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 1, 2022)

For BLD, the time we submit should be single, right?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 1, 2022)

Single, yes.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 1, 2022)

*EDIT: PRIZES WILL BE GIVEN BY DETERMINING WHO HAS THE LOWEST "POINTS". THE LOWER THE BETTER!

HOW TO FIND YOUR NUMBER OF "POINTS".
(SUM OF RANKS) / (NUMBER OF EVENTS COMPETED IN) = POINTS!

1ST PLACE: $6
2ND PLACE: $5
3RD PLACE: $4
4TH PLACE: $3
5TH PLACE: $2

WINNER OF COMPETITION (FASTEST 3X3 AVERAGE): $5



TO BE ELIGIBLE TO WIN THE POINTS COMPETITION, YOU MUST HAVE COMPETED IN 5+ EVENTS*


----------



## gsingh (Jul 1, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> I’m not too comfortable with giving out my email—is there another way that I could submit my results?


where it asks for your email, type hidden


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 1, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> *EDIT: PRIZES WILL BE GIVEN BY DETERMINING WHO HAS THE LOWEST "POINTS". THE LOWER THE BETTER!
> 
> HOW TO FIND YOUR NUMBER OF "POINTS".
> (SUM OF RANKS) / (NUMBER OF EVENTS COMPETED IN) = POINTS!
> ...


so someone who only competes in 5bld can win because they get the only success?
sum of ranks: 1
number of events competed in: 1
points: 1 (best possible score)
it seems like either I'm missing something or you haven't thought this all the way through


----------



## gsingh (Jul 1, 2022)

fun at the joy said:


> so someone who only competes in 5bld can win because they get the only success?
> sum of ranks: 1
> number of events competed in: 1
> points: 1 (best possible score)
> it seems like either I'm missing something or you haven't thought this all the way through





baseballjello67 said:


> *TO BE ELIGIBLE TO WIN THE POINTS COMPETITION, YOU MUST HAVE COMPETED IN 5+ EVENTS*


----------



## U3cubing (Jul 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> @gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk
> 
> *COMP STARTS NOW!!*
> Alight everyone, here is a comp website. All of the info can be found there.
> ...


How did you make the website?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 1, 2022)

Google sites


----------



## U3cubing (Jul 1, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Google sites


More importantly was it free?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 1, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> More importantly was it free?


yes
and it took like 10 mins


----------



## U3cubing (Jul 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> yes
> and it took like 10 mins


Wow, wish I knew that sooner.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 1, 2022)

Aalbino said:


> I want to join 3x3 and mirror cube





Hyperion said:


> Could I do 2x2, 3x3, 5x5, skewb, pyra, and OH? Possibly kilo too. Thanks!


for, uh, reasons, you both have been entered. we will accept 4 more competitors, anytime before july 7th


----------



## gsingh (Jul 1, 2022)

ok, we have 4 ppl. registration closed. @abunickabhi , tell us if you want to join


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 2, 2022)

gsingh said:


> @gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk
> 
> *COMP STARTS NOW!!*
> Alight everyone, here is a comp website. All of the info can be found there.
> ...


I wasn’t mentioned in this post, but I did sign up. I’m sure it was just a mistake, but I figured that I should clarify. I’ve done every single event except FMC already, so I sure hope I can compete!



BenChristman1 said:


> I haven’t been super active on the forums recently, but I guess I’ll sign up for all events except 4BLD and 5BLD. I might not have time to do all of the events, if that’s okay. Otherwise, I’ll choose fewer events to sign up for.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 2, 2022)

Okay, it's fine, u can compete


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 2, 2022)

*To all people who are doing FMC, please write down your full solution and an explanation to help us make sure you didn't use a solver or cube explorer. We will then do the solutions and inform you if your solution doesn't work.*


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 2, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> *To all people who are doing FMC, please write down your full solution and an explanation to help us make sure you didn't use a solver or cube explorer. We will then do the solutions and inform you if your solution doesn't work.*



I have everything in a notebook, can I take a picture of the pages and PM them to you or another host?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Jul 2, 2022)

aww, i missed it


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 2, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I have everything in a notebook, can I take a picture of the pages and PM them to you or another host?


Yeah sure. As long as you have the solution and explanation of it, no matter typed or picture, just send them a host or me and we'll check it. Once we verify that the solve is a legitimate one, we can confirm it on the google doc.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 2, 2022)

I totally forgot to put my 3x3 average in. Can I still submit that?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 2, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> I totally forgot to put my 3x3 average in. Can I still submit that?


yes. just edit your response


----------



## Timona (Jul 2, 2022)

gsingh said:


> yes. just edit your response


but then it shows up twice. I just added my 2,3,5 and Skewb times and on the Results page, my name comes up twice.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 2, 2022)

We'll edit it, no worries.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 3, 2022)

Quick question: On the "Current Rankings" page, only the hosts are ranked. Is this intentional or not?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 3, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Quick question: On the "Current Rankings" page, only the hosts are ranked. Is this intentional or not?


no, it just hasnt been updated yet


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 3, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Any questions, pls reply to this thread.


Why are people's emails publicly displayed on the website?
I realize if they didn't want it they could type hidden but still.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 4, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Why are people's emails publicly displayed on the website?
> I realize if they didn't want it they could type hidden but still.


we aren't doing that, the sheet just adds it when the form gets a new response
the form is connected to the sheet


----------



## gsingh (Jul 5, 2022)

@gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk @BenChristman1 @DUDECUBER @abunickabhi 

3 days left to submit round 1 times!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 5, 2022)

gsingh said:


> @gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk @BenChristman1 @DUDECUBER
> 
> 3 days left to submit round 1 times!


Also @abunickabhi


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 5, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Also @abunickabhi


can I submit them on the seventh


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 5, 2022)

Yes but before noon PST


----------



## JohnSax (Jul 5, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Nobody has done this before, so I will host this!
> *The SpeedSolving July Championships* unofficial competition will be held here!
> (I originally named it Summer Championships but as there might be competitiors from the southern hemisphere I changed it to July)
> The event will be from July 1 to July 31, and there will be:
> ...


I Will do 3x3, 3x3OH, 4x4, 2x2 and FMC


----------



## Timona (Jul 5, 2022)

JohnSax said:


> I Will do 3x3, 3x3OH, 4x4, 2x2 and FMC


Lmao sit down, its too late lol


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 5, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Yes but before noon PST


ok


----------



## Anto (Jul 6, 2022)

Do we have more time to do the big blinds ?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 6, 2022)

Sorry, all times due in 21 hours and 51 minutes!


----------



## gsingh (Jul 6, 2022)

@gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk @BenChristman1 @DUDECUBER @abunickabhi 

*All times due tomorrow!*


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 6, 2022)

Why does it say "NO" for my FMC even though I submitted my results?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 6, 2022)

either your solutions do not work or it has not been approved yet


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 6, 2022)

Ok, I sent them to Imsoosm but idk if he checked them so I'll send them to you I guess.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 7, 2022)

Checked and well done!


----------



## Anto (Jul 7, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Sorry, all times due in 21 hours and 51 minutes!


But for big blind there is directly the finals, whereas for the other events this is only a first round.. Can't we have more time just for the 4BLD and the 5BLD ?


----------



## Timona (Jul 7, 2022)

Anto said:


> But for big blind there is directly the finals, whereas for the other events this is only a first round.. Can't we have more time just for the 4BLD and the 5BLD ?


Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Anto (Jul 7, 2022)

It would be very nice


----------



## j727s (Jul 7, 2022)

i might not make it, im in Canada but im taking a flight to America at 7 (Edmonton time, arrive at 930am - 1000 am) so it will be close but hopefully i will make it. also, is it possible to edit the form entry once it is sent? asking because i have a 3x3 right now at the airport


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 7, 2022)

J727S said:


> i might not make it, im in Canada but im taking a flight to America at 7 (Edmonton time, arrive at 930am - 1000 am) so it will be close but hopefully i will make it. also, is it possible to edit the form entry once it is sent? asking because i have a 3x3 right now at the airport


Hurry you can do it!!!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 7, 2022)

J727S said:


> i might not make it, im in Canada but im taking a flight to America at 7 (Edmonton time, arrive at 930am - 1000 am) so it will be close but hopefully i will make it. also, is it possible to edit the form entry once it is sent? asking because i have a 3x3 right now at the airport


Just DM me your times and I will edit after, just dont do two entries


----------



## gsingh (Jul 7, 2022)

Anto said:


> But for big blind there is directly the finals, whereas for the other events this is only a first round.. Can't we have more time just for the 4BLD and the 5BLD ?


@gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk @BenChristman1 @DUDECUBER @abunickabhi 
*Time submission for Big Blind has been extended to 7/15 at 12:00 PM PST.*


----------



## Aalbino (Jul 7, 2022)

I can't find scrambles for mirror cube


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 7, 2022)

Sorry, but I have to drop out. I have a lot of things going on right now and I totally forgot and was not prepared. Sorry.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jul 7, 2022)

I was very busy today but I did all the events I had to do except for mega and 5x5. I won't compete in those events but I hope it isn't a problem since I literally average over 5 minutes on both since I've only done 1 solve on them. I signed up for those events because I thought I could practice them more. 

I don't know what to do tho: should I just put NO for those two events? Or something else?

I'll put here the averages (and 3BLD single) for the other events just for safety (so no one will say I did the solves after the deadline) as I don't know if you will respond in time


Spoiler: AVGs



3x3: 11.13 ao5
2x2: 4.20 ao5
4x4: 1:08.78 ao5
3x3 OH: 26.68 ao5
3BLD: 4:06.08 bo5 (PB single yay!)



): I'm sorry if I caused some problems


----------



## j727s (Jul 7, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> *FOR ALL EVENTS OTHER THAN BIG BLIND, ROUND 1 TIME IS UP! PLEASE STOP SOLVING!!!*


lol, 12:02 finish
you can count me out


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 7, 2022)

gsingh said:


> @gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk @BenChristman1 @DUDECUBER @abunickabhi
> *Time submission for Big Blind has been extended to 7/15 at 12:00 PM PST.*


When will the results be posted?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 7, 2022)

J727S said:


> lol, 12:02 finish
> you can count me out


NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 7, 2022)

When will the results be posted?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 7, 2022)

oof that sucks they are at the very bottom i think


Aalbino said:


> I can't find scrambles for mirror cube


NO!!!


Abram Grimsley said:


> Sorry, but I have to drop out. I have a lot of things going on right now and I totally forgot and was not prepared. Sorry.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 7, 2022)

Everyone, take until 7/9 12:00 PST to submit your times.
Round 2 will Start on 7/10
@J727S you can submit them now if you would like to still compete.


----------



## j727s (Jul 7, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Everyone, take until 7/9 12:00 PST to submit your times.
> Round 2 will Start on 7/10
> @J727S you can submit them now if you would like to still compete.


thank you, i just resubmitted


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 7, 2022)

J727S said:


> thank you, i just resubmitted


??


----------



## gruuby (Jul 7, 2022)

I’m on vacation and I lost track of time. i submitted my times for round one late. im sorry. you can disqualify me if necessary. i thought it would be end of the day and not noon.


----------



## j727s (Jul 7, 2022)

Nuuk cuber said:


> I’m on vacation and I lost track of time. i submitted my times for round one late. im sorry. you can disqualify me if necessary. i thought it would be end of the day and not noon.


he said that you can send it in until 7-9 i think


----------



## gsingh (Jul 7, 2022)

Nuuk cuber said:


> I’m on vacation and I lost track of time. i submitted my times for round one late. im sorry. you can disqualify me if necessary. i thought it would be end of the day and not noon.





gsingh said:


> Everyone, take until 7/9 12:00 PST to submit your times.
> Round 2 will Start on 7/10
> @J727S you can submit them now if you would like to still compete.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 7, 2022)

gsingh, otter clan


----------



## gruuby (Jul 8, 2022)

Ah alright, thank you. I was worried for a second


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 8, 2022)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Ah alright, thank you. I was worried for a second


Please join the otter clan


----------



## gsingh (Jul 8, 2022)

If you guys absolutely can't submit your times by the ninth, pm me, @Imsoosm , @baseballjello67 , or @ShortStuff


----------



## gsingh (Jul 8, 2022)

@gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk @BenChristman1 @DUDECUBER @abunickabhi 

*If you **haven't** submitted your times yet, you have until 12:00 PST on the ninth. If you cant do all the events you signed up for, then don't. Only do the ones you feel like doing.
If you absolutely can't submit your times by the ninth, pm me, @Imsoosm , @baseballjello67 , or @ShortStuff .
R2 will start on 7/10. *


----------



## Aalbino (Jul 8, 2022)

gsingh said:


> @gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk @BenChristman1 @DUDECUBER @abunickabhi
> 
> *If you **haven't** submitted your times yet, you have until 12:00 PST on the ninth. If you cant do all the events you signed up for, then don't. Only do the ones you feel like doing.
> If you absolutely can't submit your times by the ninth, pm me, @Imsoosm , @baseballjello67 , or @ShortStuff .
> R2 will start on 7/10. *


I have submitted


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 8, 2022)

I saw that one of the hosts deleted a time. Does that mean we’re able to withdraw from events _after_ putting in an average?

Wouldn’t that also increase odds of winning based upon the system?


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 8, 2022)

Also can you make sure that 6x6, 7x7, FMC, and BLD all have 3 scrambles next rounds?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 8, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> I saw that one of the hosts deleted a time. Does that mean we’re able to withdraw from events _after_ putting in an average?
> 
> Wouldn’t that also increase odds of winning based upon the system?


if you dont want to compete in an event you have already done, pm me. it would help to win which is sort of the point


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 8, 2022)

gsingh said:


> if you dont want to compete in an event you have already done, pm me. it would help to win which is sort of the point





gsingh said:


> if you dont want to compete in an event you have already done, pm me. it would help to win which is sort of the point


Alright, just curious


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 8, 2022)

I misscrambled so I decided to not compete


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jul 8, 2022)

When will you post who goes to the next round?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 9, 2022)

*One hour after this round ends. This round ends in 3 hours and 45 minutes, so in around 4 hours and 45 minutes, you should have the results.*


----------



## j727s (Jul 10, 2022)

When will the 2nd round end, asking because I have another trip lol


----------



## gsingh (Jul 10, 2022)

J727S said:


> When will the 2nd round end, asking because I have another trip lol


comp schedule is on the website


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Jul 10, 2022)

Can I do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, I might be way to late but it doesn't hurt to ask lol


----------



## gsingh (Jul 10, 2022)

CubeEnthusiast15 said:


> Can I do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, I might be way to late but it doesn't hurt to ask lol


sorry, registration ended a while ago. you can compete in the december champs though


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 10, 2022)

Round 2 is supposed to begin in a half hour, but we don’t even have the Round 1 results to know who gets into Round 2. Any updates?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 10, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Round 2 is supposed to begin in a half hour, but we don’t even have the Round 1 results to know who gets into Round 2. Any updates?


The website doesn’t seem to be updated yet still.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 11, 2022)

Sorry! I was busy today, R2 will start later this week.


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jul 11, 2022)

Ok. Not trying to be pushy but what date and time.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 11, 2022)

BalsaCuber said:


> Ok. Not trying to be pushy but what date and time.


Don't know for sure yet, let me ask the other hosts to see what they think.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 13, 2022)

Any update?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 13, 2022)

@gsingh Any update on R2??


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jul 14, 2022)

Is the competition cancelled?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 14, 2022)

No, but @gsingh has been offline for a while. I will do his work for him. All scrams will be done in a few hours.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 14, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> No, but @gsingh has been offline for a while. I will do his work for him. All scrams will be done in a few hours.


r they ready


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 14, 2022)

and are we gonna have a new sheet for submitting times and where are the results


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 14, 2022)

@gsingh


----------



## gsingh (Jul 15, 2022)

Sorry everyone! I've been busy. R2 starts tomorrow.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 15, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Sorry everyone! I've been busy. R2 starts tomorrow.


Otters.............................................


----------



## j727s (Jul 15, 2022)

hello everybody, i sadly may not be able to complete this comp because i became sick on my vacation(go and guess what i caught). its going to take a few weeks to recover and i need to rest more than usual. i will be ok though and best of luck to all of you


----------



## gsingh (Jul 15, 2022)

J727S said:


> hello everybody, i sadly may not be able to complete this comp because i became sick on my vacation(go and guess what i caught). its going to take a few weeks to recover and i need to rest more than usual. i will be ok though and best of luck to all of you


hope u get well soon!


----------



## Anto (Jul 15, 2022)

To the organizers, thanks you for organizing and may the Force be with you


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 15, 2022)

Is R2 happening?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 15, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Is R2 happening?


by the end of the week, i promise


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 15, 2022)

J727S said:


> hello everybody, i sadly may not be able to complete this comp because i became sick on my vacation(go and guess what i caught). its going to take a few weeks to recover and i need to rest more than usual. i will be ok though and best of luck to all of you


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## gruuby (Jul 16, 2022)

gsingh said:


> by the end of the week, i promise


the end of the week is near.


----------



## Arheit (Jul 16, 2022)

Hello, why are the rankings empty for bld events?

Also, since i had an accident and my hands got damaged I probably won't be able to participate in the finals. I'll send updates.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 17, 2022)

Round 2 is supposed to end today..


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 17, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Round 2 is supposed to end today..


Yep, we might have to do some events in August.


Arheit said:


> Hello, why are the rankings empty for bld events?
> 
> Also, since i had an accident and my hands got damaged I probably won't be able to participate in the finals. I'll send updates.


For bld. we haven't done the stuff yet, and hopefully you can compete! Sorry about your hands.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 18, 2022)

Here are the results for the first round. I'm not sure why a single one of the organizers hasn't gotten them finalized yet, but here they are. I have also posted the scrambles for the next round below. I had to shave off a round or two for some events, because of the lack of competitors in that event. Some of the podiums are already finalized, so they are also posted in the results spoiler.

Green text indicates that you will move on to the next round, and red text indicates that you will not move on to the next round.



Spoiler: Results






Spoiler: Podiums



6x6:
1. fun at the joy - 2:00.07
2. gsingh - 2:11.74
3. Nuuk Cuber - 2:38.81

7x7:
1. fun at the joy - 3:41.82
2. Nuuk Cuber - 3:49.59
3. gsingh - 4:50.77

Square-1:
1. fun at the joy - 16.56
2. weatherman223 - 22.68
3. DynaXT - 26.68

Clock:
1. clock_enthusiast - 7.17
2. weatherman223 - 8.31
3. Nuuk Cuber - 8.59

FMC:
1. Anto - 42.67

3x3 BLD:
1. Arheit - 32.85
2. Daleth' - 1:41.50
3. Anto - 1:54.10

4x4 BLD:
1. Arheit - 4:45.72
2. Daleth' - 8:03.77

5x5 BLD:
1. Arheit - 14:17.25

Mirror Blocks:
1. Nuuk Cuber - 32.17
2. NONOGamer12 - 1:16.33
3. BenChristman1 - 1:18.91





Spoiler: 2x2



1. Imsoosm - 1.96
2. Baseballjello67 - 2.04
3. gsingh - 2.97
4. Nuuk Cuber - 3.10
5. KUBIX - 3.41
6. Paradox4 - 3.76
7. weatherman223 - 4.02
8. bulkocuber - 4.20
9. Timona - 4.23
10. DUDECUBER - 4.32
11. BenChristman1 - 4.43
12. Anto - 4.49
13. Clock_Enthusiast - 5.15
14. ShortStuff - 5.20
15. DynaXT - 5.22
16. Travelingyoyokid - 6.21
17. CT-6666 - 6.76
18. BalsaCuber - 6.96

19. fun at the joy - 7.31
20. Twisted Cubing - 7.45
21. SpeedCubeLegend17 - 7.73
22. NONOGamer12 - 7.99
23. Kaito Kid Cuber - 9.33
24. Smart_Cat19 - 11.62
25. J727S - 11.93





Spoiler: 3x3



1. gsingh - 7.44
2. fun at the joy - 9.06
3. baseballjello67 - 9.94
4. Paradox4 - 10.14
5. KUBIX - 10.23
6. weatherman223 - 10.44
7. Imsoosm - 10.64
8. bulkocuber - 11.13
9. Nuuk Cuber - 11.27
10. Daleth' - 11.29
11. Luke Solves Cubes - 12.50
12. Anto - 12.74
13. Timona - 12.92
14. Llewelys - 13.55
15. DUDECUBER - 14.10
16. BenChristman1 - 14.39
17. DynaXT - 15.57
18. Travelingyoyokid - 18.55
19. Kaito Kid Cuber - 18.89
20. CT-6666 - 19.89
21. BalsaCuber - 21.83
22. TwistedCubing - 23.54

23. silunar - 24.12
24. Clock_Enthusiast - 24.19
25. SpeedCubeLegend17 - 27.62
26. Smart_Cat19 - 31.68
27. J727S - 31.73
28. NONOGamer12 - 34.82
29. ShortStuff - 36.92





Spoiler: 4x4



1. gsingh - 31.54
2. fun at the joy - 36.55
3. Timona - 44.96
4. weatherman223 - 49.66
5. KUBIX - 50.28
6. Anto - 50.56
7. Nuuk Cuber - 50.62
8. DynaXT - 51.47
9. BenChristman1 - 52.74
10. Daleth' - 58.00
11. Llewelys - 1:05.24
12. Luke Solves Cubes - 1:05.69
13. CT-6666 - 1:08.72
14. bulkocuber - 1:08.78
15. Paradox4 - 1:13.14

16. Kaito Kid Cuber - 1:34.70
17. NONOGamer12 - 1:56.29
18. ShortStuff - 2:09.21
19. Smart_Cat19 - 2:35.81
20. SpeedCubeLegend17 - 2:45.25





Spoiler: 5x5



1. fun at the joy - 59.02
2. gsingh - 1:05.84
3. Nuuk Cuber - 1:18.29
4. Anto - 1:39.47
5. baseballjello67 - 1:39.65
6. Timona - 1:40.42
7. DynaXT - 1:54.90
8. weatherman223 - 1:55.17
9. Paradox4 - 1:55.66
10. BenChristman1 - 2:05.32

11. Daleth' - 2:15.32
12. Llewelys - 2:35.64
13. Kaito Kid Cuber - 2:35.91
14. CT-6666 - 2:55.20





Spoiler: 6x6



1. fun at the joy - 2:00.07
2. gsingh - 2:11.74
3. Nuuk Cuber - 2:38.81
4. Paradox4 - 3:44.06
5. baseballjello67 - 3:46.39
6. Anto - 3:48.07
7. BenChristman1 - 3:55.51
8. weatherman223 - 4:03.45
9. CT-6666 - 6:45.05





Spoiler: 7x7



1. fun at the joy - 3:41.82
2. Nuuk Cuber - 3:49.59
3. gsingh - 4:50.77
4. Anto - 6:17.07
5. weatherman223 - 6:21.23
6. BenChristman1 - 6:24.43
7. DynaXT - 7:48.69
8. Kaito Kid Cuber - 10:02.05





Spoiler: Pyraminx



1. Clock_Enthusiast - 5.73
2. ShortStuff - 5.85
3. fun at the joy - 6.08
4. baseballjello67 - 6.12
5. Nuuk Cuber - 6.19
6. Paradox4 - 6.47
7. KUBIX - 6.95
8. weatherman223 - 7.36
9. BenChristman1 - 8.50
10. Twisted Cubing - 10.74
11. DynaXT - 12.10
12. J727S - 12.77
13. Anto - 13.48

14. BalsaCuber - 13.51
15. Kaito Kid Cuber - 15.30
16. Travelingyoyokid - 15.92
17. Smart_Cat19 - 17.4
18. NONOGamer12 - 19.62





Spoiler: Megaminx



1. fun at the joy - 1:15.50
2. Nuuk Cuber - 1:15.73
3. Daleth' - 1:23.29
4. Timona - 1:31.01
5. Kaito Kid Cuber - 1:33.35
6. weatherman223 - 1:46.97
7. DynaXT - 1:56.69
8. Paradox4 - 1:58.52
9. gsingh - 1:59.26

10. BenChristman1 - 2:02.22
11. CT-6666 - 2:06.59
12. Anto - 2:32.01





Spoiler: Skewb



1. baseballjello67 - 5.59
2. weatherman223 - 5.77
3. Clock_Enthusiast - 6.35
4. fun at the joy - 6.60
5. Nuuk Cuber - 7.71
6. DynaXT - 7.98
7. Timona - 9.03

8. Anto - 9.51
9. DUDECUBER - 11.06
10. Travelingyoyokid - 11.93
11. ShortStuff - 16.42
12. BenChristman1 - 16.92
13. NONOGamer12 - 21.64
14. Smart_Cat19 - 22.49





Spoiler: Square-1



1. fun at the joy - 16.56
2. weatherman223 - 22.68
3. DynaXT - 26.68
4. Nuuk Cuber - 28.23
5. BenChristman1 - 29.63
6. Luke Solves Cubes - 32.20
7. Clock_Enthusiast - 51.46





Spoiler: Clock



1. Clock_Enthusiast - 7.17
2. weatherman223 - 8.31
3. Nuuk Cuber - 8.59
4. BenChristman1 - 8.91
5. fun at the joy - 10.33
6. Travelingyoyokid - 13.69
7. DynaXT - 17.91





Spoiler: 3x3 OH



1. gsingh - 16.61
2. fun at the joy - 19.53
3. weatherman223 - 20.84
4. KUBIX - 22.70
5. Nuuk Cuber - 23.49
6. Luke Solves Cubes - 24.24
7. bulkocuber - 26.68
8. BenChristman1 - 29.19

9. Anto - 29.91
10. DynaXT - 37.02
11. Kaito Kid Cuber - 37.61
12. BalsaCuber - 59.16
13. CT-6666 - 1:04.21
14. SpeedCubeLegend17 - 1:12.66
15. NONOGamer12 - 1:15.22
16. Smart_Cat19 - 1:54.54





Spoiler: 3x3 FMC



1. Anto - 42.67





Spoiler: 3x3 BLD



1. Arheit - 32.85
2. Daleth' - 1:41.50
3. Anto - 1:54.10
4. Llewelys - 1:56.29
5. DynaXT - 2:56.25
6. BenChristman1 - 3:11.42
7. bulkocuber - 4:06.08
8. CT-6666 - 5:24.93





Spoiler: 4x4 BLD



1. Arheit - 4:45.72
2. Daleth' - 8:03.77





Spoiler: 5x5 BLD



1. Arheit - 14:17.25





Spoiler: Mirror Blocks



1. Nuuk Cuber - 32.17
2. NONOGamer12 - 1:16.33
3. BenChristman1 - 1:18.91








Spoiler: Semi-Finals Scrambles



50% advance to next round



Spoiler: 2x2



@Imsoosm @baseballjello67 @gsingh @Nuuk cuber @KUBIX @Paradox4 @weatherman223 @bulkocuber @Timona @DUDECUBER @BenChristman1 @Anto @Clock_Enthusiast @ShortStuff @DynaXT @Travelingyoyokid @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber 

1. F R2 U' R2 U' F U2 R2 F2
2. U2 R' F' R' F U2 F R2 U'
3. F2 R' U2 R' F' U R' U2 F2
4. R U2 R F' R2 F R' F2 U' F'
5. U R' U' F' R2 U F' U2 R2





Spoiler: 3x3



@gsingh @fun at the joy @baseballjello67 @Paradox4 @KUBIX @weatherman223 @Imsoosm @bulkocuber @Nuuk cuber @Daleth' @Luke Solves Cubes @Anto @Timona @Llewelys @DUDECUBER @BenChristman1 @DynaXT @Travelingyoyokid @Kaito Kid Cuber @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @Twisted Cubing 

1. D2 F D2 F L2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 D F D2 F2 R U2 B2 U' L2 
2. R2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D' U' B2 F2 U' L' U' B' D' L' R2 U2 F' L2 
3. R2 F D2 L' U R2 F D2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 F2 R' U 
4. R2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 L' D2 R D2 L' B2 U' L F' L2 R2 D' R' B2 R 
5. U2 R' F' R2 F L B L U D2 B2 D2 B2 R L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2





Spoiler: 4x4



@gsingh @fun at the joy @Timona @weatherman223 @KUBIX @Anto @Nuuk cuber @DynaXT @BenChristman1 @Daleth' @Llewelys @Luke Solves Cubes @CT-6666 @bulkocuber @Paradox4 

1. F' B' D' F' B2 L' F2 R F2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 D' R2 Uw2 R' Fw2 F' Uw2 L F' L F' R' F' L Uw' L2 Uw' Rw2 D' R Fw Uw' Fw2 B' U Fw' L' 

2. F2 R2 D' U' L2 U B2 L2 R2 U R2 B R U2 F' U2 B' D' U2 B U Uw2 B' D2 U' Rw2 B Rw2 Fw2 F' U' Fw2 B2 L2 Rw B Uw2 R' U2 Rw F' Fw' Uw B' R' Uw 

3. D2 L B' L2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 U' R' B L B' D' R2 F Rw2 F2 D L' Fw2 U' L2 Uw2 B2 L Fw2 L2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 Fw' F Rw' R B' Uw2 B Rw Uw' 

4. L2 B L B2 F2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F U L' D' R D L2 U2 Uw2 L' B' R2 Uw2 L Fw2 F Uw2 B2 Uw2 R' B' Uw L' Uw2 B L2 Rw' F D R2 U Fw U2 

5. F2 D B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 B L R' D F D R2 B Fw2 D' F' Uw2 B U2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 L2 D L' F B2 Rw Uw2 Rw Uw' U' Rw' Fw L' D B2





Spoiler: 5x5



@fun at the joy @gsingh @Nuuk cuber @Anto @baseballjello67 @Timona @DynaXT @weatherman223 @Paradox4 @BenChristman1 

1. Bw' Uw' D2 Rw' B' Fw Rw' Dw Bw' L Dw2 U2 L Dw L Fw Uw' Dw2 Bw2 B' R Rw L Lw Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 U L Dw R2 Lw' L' B' R2 Lw2 Uw2 B2 Uw Dw' L2 Bw' U R2 U' B2 U2 D2 Bw2 Lw Bw' U' F Fw L' F2 Fw2 Rw L' Lw

2. Uw' F U Dw' Bw Fw' Rw Lw2 R' Uw2 Dw' Lw' D L Lw' Uw2 L' Fw2 Rw' Fw L' Uw' R Uw' F' Dw2 D' Rw' D Rw2 L' U' B2 Bw' L2 U' Rw D' F Rw Lw2 Uw' L2 Lw2 B' Rw D' Dw' Uw Fw D2 R' U2 L Fw Uw2 F2 Fw2 Dw' B

3. Fw' D' Dw2 Rw Fw2 L D2 Lw' L' F' Rw' Uw2 Bw' F2 Fw D2 U L B D Fw2 F2 L' Dw' D2 Lw F' Rw2 Fw F U2 D2 L' Dw2 Lw' F' Rw F2 Uw2 Dw D L Uw' B' Fw F' Uw' Fw2 F' L' F2 U Fw2 Dw U B2 D B D R'

4. L2 F' B Rw' D2 Bw2 Rw' U2 Uw' F' Bw Fw2 Uw2 B2 Uw' Rw R2 U D' L2 Bw Rw' Uw Lw' Rw Fw D B U2 Bw' R Rw' Uw2 Rw Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 F2 L' Uw2 L2 Uw Dw' Lw' R2 F2 Rw2 Uw L' Dw2 Bw2 F2 Dw' D R2 F' Bw' Dw Bw2 Uw2

5. R Uw2 Rw2 U' Rw F2 Bw' R' Lw Uw Bw' Uw' D Bw' Lw F' Lw Uw R2 Uw' D Fw Lw Fw2 D2 L' B2 Rw2 Bw' R2 L' Uw' D Bw' Lw' U Fw2 Dw Uw2 Rw Bw' B Rw2 Fw F' D2 R Lw2 Rw D' L2 Lw2 Uw2 U2 R2 L Dw Rw2 Lw B2





Spoiler: Pyraminx



@Clock_Enthusiast @ShortStuff @fun at the joy @baseballjello67 @Nuuk cuber @Paradox4 @KUBIX @weatherman223 @BenChristman1 @Twisted Cubing @DynaXT @J727S @Anto 

1. R B U L' B' L B R l r b u' 
2. R L R U' L B' L R l r b' u' 
3. B' L' B' L' B' U' B' R l r b' u' 
4. L' U B' L B' U L U' l' r' b u' 
5. L B' U R' B' L B R' u'





Spoiler: Megaminx



@fun at the joy @Nuuk cuber @Daleth' @Timona @Kaito Kid Cuber @weatherman223 @DynaXT @Paradox4 @gsingh 

1. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

2. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

3. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

4. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

5. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'








Spoiler: Finals Scrambles



Podiums will be determined after this round



Spoiler: Skewb



@baseballjello67 @weatherman223 @Clock_Enthusiast @fun at the joy @Nuuk cuber @DynaXT @Timona 

1. R' U R' L R U' B' L' R
2. U R B' R' B' R' L U
3. R L R B' U' B' R B
4. U' B L R' L' R' L' R
5. R L' B L R' L R' U'





Spoiler: 3x3 OH



@gsingh @fun at the joy @weatherman223 @KUBIX @Nuuk cuber @Luke Solves Cubes @bulkocuber @BenChristman1 

1. F2 L U2 L F2 L D2 R2 F' L' D L U' B R F L2 U2 
2. R2 B' R' L B' R F' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 D B2 D' F2 R D2 F' 
3. F' L D2 R2 F L2 B R2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 L' D2 F L' U' B F 
4. R2 B' D' R2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U L' U L2 F L R2 D 
5. B2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 D U2 B2 R2 L D R F' L B' R2 F' D F


----------



## gruuby (Jul 18, 2022)

Is there a google form we enter round 2 results in? If not, where do we enter them?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 18, 2022)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Is there a google form we enter round 2 results in? If not, where do we enter them?


I’m not an organizer for the comp, so I have no idea. We’ll see once one of them comes online. For now, just write down your times somewhere.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 18, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Here are the results for the first round. I'm not sure why a single one of the organizers hasn't gotten them finalized yet, but here they are. I have also posted the scrambles for the next round below. I had to shave off a round or two for some events, because of the lack of competitors in that event. Some of the podiums are already finalized, so they are also posted in the results spoiler.
> 
> Green text indicates that you will move on to the next round, and red text indicates that you will not move on to the next round.
> 
> ...


thank you!
ive been busy, not sure about the others. (@Imsoosm ? @baseballjello67 ? @ShortStuff ?)
R2 Starts tomorrow by 3:00 P.M PST! 
I'll finalize all the info on the website, but this is good for the most part!
And yes there will be a new form.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 19, 2022)

@gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk @BenChristman1 @DUDECUBER @abunickabhi @KUBIX 

Rankings are up on the website on the Current Rankings page. You can check that to see if you have made it to the next round.

*R2 Starts tomorrow by 3:00 P.M PST!*


----------



## gsingh (Jul 19, 2022)

@gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk @BenChristman1 @DUDECUBER @abunickabhi @KUBIX 

Scrambles and Google Form are up on the website! R2 starts now.
To see if you have qualified for R2, please check the Current Rankings page of the website. If your name is in green for an event, you have made it to R2 for that event.
Qualifications for finals are also on the website.
Also, please read the "Sum of Ranks" page on the website for some more info on the knichranks competition.
Times are due 7/25/2022 at 12:00 PST.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 19, 2022)

No more clock  Happy for more pyra rounds!


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Jul 19, 2022)

I submitted my round 2 times, but I do not see them (there is no submitted times page for round 2 yet ) 
Do I have to submit times again later ?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 19, 2022)

R2 starts in 9 hours. Please resubmit later.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 19, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> I submitted my round 2 times, but I do not see them (there is no submitted times page for round 2 yet )
> Do I have to submit times again later ?


they are on the submitted results page now


----------



## Lukz (Jul 19, 2022)

I'll do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, skewb, and pyra. or is it too late


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 19, 2022)

Lukz said:


> I'll do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, skewb, and pyra. or is it too late


The competition’s on round 2, but I think they’re having another in the near future.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 19, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> The competition’s on round 2, but I think they’re having another in the near future.


Well if you mean _December_


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 19, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Well if you mean _December_


Closer than January I guess


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 21, 2022)

Is round 2 still going


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 21, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Is round 2 still going





gsingh said:


> Times are due 7/25/2022 at 12:00 PST.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 25, 2022)

@gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk @BenChristman1 @DUDECUBER @abunickabhi 

1 day left to submit R2 times!


----------



## gsingh (Jul 25, 2022)

Finals will start in a few days, as some ppl still haven't summited R2 times.


----------



## Timona (Jul 31, 2022)

July ends in 1 hour...


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 1, 2022)

Since it’s been open for so long, should the finals consist of those who submitted times at this point? There are a LOT of people who didn’t.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 1, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Since it’s been open for so long, should the finals consist of those who submitted times at this point? There are a LOT of people who didn’t.


yea most ppl didnt. im still deciding if there is gonna even be a final round


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> yea most ppl didnt. im still deciding if there is gonna even be a final round


Please have there be. It will be good comp practice.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 4, 2022)

Ok, so there will be finals, starting this friday.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 6, 2022)

Are they still starting today?


----------



## gsingh (Aug 6, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Are they still starting today?


Yes they will later


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 6, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Yes they will later


How long will they run because I have a comp tmrw?


----------



## gsingh (Aug 6, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> How long will they run because I have a comp tmrw?


like a week or two
They will start by Monday, im busy this weekend.
Unless I have time tomorrow.
Good luck at BASC 36 btw. Wish I could go.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 10, 2022)

When are finals? It is Thursday.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 10, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> When are finals? It is Thursday.


Soon.


----------



## bulkocuber (Aug 10, 2022)

How is this still alive?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 11, 2022)

It really isn't, we are just hoping to revive it.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 11, 2022)

*Unfortunately, this competition has finished. All second rounds ended up being finals, and if you didn't put your times in, unfortunately it is now too late. Sorry about all of the delays and confusion. 

From, 
Taran*


----------



## Timona (Aug 11, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> *It really isn't*, we are just hoping to revive it.


Famous Last Words.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 12, 2022)

The July champs completely sucked, no point in denying it.
Partly my fault, as I got really busy and couldn't update it anymore.
But for the most part, we didn't have everything planned out before the start of the comp.
To make the December Champs better, we want to add some more organizers to make sure the comp doesn't get cancelled because everyone is busy.
So, if anyone wants to help organize, please respond to this thread.
If anyone has any ideas for the December Champs, then use this thread for that.


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 12, 2022)

gsingh said:


> To make the _*December Champs*_ better, we want to add some more organizers to make sure the comp doesn't get cancelled because everyone is busy.


Oooh goody more popcorn for me


----------



## BalsaCuber (Aug 12, 2022)

What does an organizer do?


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 12, 2022)

In my opinion, the most important thing is setting hard date/time cutoffs and sticking to them. Even if a lot of people haven't submitted times, you need to just continue. If they don't care to submit with a week or how ever long the round is, they probably never were going to.


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 12, 2022)

BalsaCuber said:


> What does an organizer do?


Well they manage results, maybe putting them in spreadsheets, they manage a google from registration, and they announce who moved on to the next round.

Unless of course, you mean like this competition, they do nothing then.


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Aug 26, 2022)

Um seriously... Will this competition ever continue?


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 26, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> Um seriously... Will this competition ever continue?


They decided it wasn't july anymore.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 26, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> *Unfortunately, this competition has finished. All second rounds ended up being finals, and if you didn't put your times in, unfortunately it is now too late. Sorry about all of the delays and confusion.
> 
> From,
> Taran*


maybe learn to read


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Aug 26, 2022)

They said there will be a continue comp in september. I was asking about that one


----------



## gsingh (Aug 26, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> They said there will be a continue comp in september. I was asking about that one


December. And we are planning to have it.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 30, 2022)

gsingh said:


> December. And we are planning to have it.


Anyone willing to help co-host?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Sep 30, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Anyone willing to help co-host?


sure also I have a site that I can have things on


----------



## Corner Swap (Sep 30, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Anyone willing to help co-host?


I could co-host, but I also have a new website


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Sep 30, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> I could co-host, but I also have a new website


where wanna check it out


----------



## Corner Swap (Sep 30, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> where wanna check it out











Corner Swap


My alias is Corner Swap, and I am really into cubing. I have about a dozen cubes, and my collection will forever grow. I also have a SpeedSolving account. I started cubing back in January 2022, and ever since have been into cubing. I have a very long cubing story, but to stay anonymous, I will not




sites.google.com


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Sep 30, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> Corner Swap
> 
> 
> My alias is Corner Swap, and I am really into cubing. I have about a dozen cubes, and my collection will forever grow. I also have a SpeedSolving account. I started cubing back in January 2022, and ever since have been into cubing. I have a very long cubing story, but to stay anonymous, I will not
> ...


thx


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 30, 2022)

gsingh said:


> The July champs completely sucked, no point in denying it.
> Partly my fault, as I got really busy and couldn't update it anymore.
> But for the most part, we didn't have everything planned out before the start of the comp.
> To make the December Champs better, we want to add some more organizers to make sure the comp doesn't get cancelled because everyone is busy.
> ...


i can help!


----------



## Corner Swap (Oct 1, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> thx


welcome


----------

